#ubuntu-java 2005-07-18
<mgalvin> hey guys, does tomcat run on top of gcj/gij
<mgalvin> if so will there be a tomcat package for breezy
<jbailey> None of the Free VMs have a working security manager.
<jbailey> So the problem is that it *could* work, but you don't have any of the usual safety guarantees of Java.
<mgalvin> ah i c
<mgalvin> thnx
<wasabi_> that's not what's holding it back
<wasabi_> We just need tomcat 5 packages.
<wasabi_> it runs fine (- security manager)
<wasabi_> tomcat4 makes use of com.sun classes which are not in free JVMs
<mgalvin> wasabi_ are there plans for getting tomcat5 packages into breezy?
<wasabi_> I doubt we'll make breezy.
<wasabi_> In fact, we won't.
<wasabi_> Probably breezy +1 though
<jbailey> wasabi_: Well, I wasn't mentioning the state of the packaging so much as why you shouldn't do it even if you can right now.
<wasabi_> ahh, the security manager really isn't that big of a deal except for ISVs
<jbailey> How do you figure?
<wasabi_> The security manager protects you from code you yourself choose to run.
<wasabi_> So does running as another user.
<wasabi_> Or... more than likely, you should run code you don't trust anywa.s
<jbailey> Can tomcat easily run different apps as different users now?  Last I checked it was a big monolith.
<wasabi_> Well, that is true.
<wasabi_> But it's not something the security manager is going to help with, except in the case where you are running untrusted software
<wasabi_> (ISV)
<wasabi_> maybe I mean ASP instead.
<wasabi_> (ASP)
<jbailey> IT people shouodn't trust their vendor's software either.
<wasabi_> I mean, php doesn't even have a CONCEPT of a security manager
<wasabi_> and people get by fine with it
<wasabi_> Or cgi.
<jbailey> Well, you at least have safe_mode with php
<mgalvin> oh, also what about the firefox java plugin? right now the sun jre 1.5 is required for that. is there an open source alt for this? if not will gjc/gij and jre co-exists peacefully?
<jbailey> And most ISPs I know don't do cgi anymore because they got tired of getting hacked.
<wasabi_> heh.
<jbailey> mgalvin: gcjwebplugin - see above warnings.
<wasabi_> yeah the security manager matters big time for the web plugin
<mgalvin> thanks guys!
<wasabi_> Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to downplay the security maanger for tomcat.
<wasabi_> It's just not what's holding us back from packaging it.
<jbailey> Right.  We're talking different sides of the problem.
<wasabi_> avdyk has tomcat 5 packages in experimental now I believe.
<wasabi_> But they don't run.
<wasabi_> They need some work.
<jbailey> I haven't mentioned packages anywhere here. =)
<wasabi_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipsePlatform
<wasabi_> I need to relearn wiki formatting and stuff unfortunatly.
* jbailey looks
<wasabi_> Just trying to shine some light on the pieces, where they live.
<wasabi_> Eventually I will get packaging policy up
<wasabi_> For plugins and other components.
<jbailey> I spent a bit of time this morning and will spend more later looking at doing the jar splitting on ppc
<wasabi_> Jar splitting?
<wasabi_> Whatcha mean?
<wasabi_> What needs to be split?
<jbailey> To work around a ppc bug with gcj
<jbailey> Their aot-compile-rpc will split the jars automatically for compiling on pppc
<jbailey> s/rpc/rpm
<wasabi_> what's wrong with it on ppc?
<wasabi_> Is it just that one of the jars don't work on ppc?
<wasabi_> Could just exclude it. I've done that to a few that don't work. No biggy.
<jbailey> It's in your backlog on #gcj from a couple days ago.  There's a bug in gcc.
<jbailey> One of the RTL passes doesn't do what it should do.
#ubuntu-java 2005-07-19
<moebius_> is ubuntujava.yimports.com discontinued?
<moebius_> one mirror is gone and the other won't allow login
<wasabi> Pssh.
<wasabi> We are unrelated to that project.
<moebius_> well, I know they are not an official ubuntu thing
<moebius_> but I thought you might be somewhat aware of their status since they are in the same area
<wasabi> I had no idea they existed until you pasted that link.
<moebius_> ah
<moebius_> it's the first thing that comes up in google for "ubuntu java"
<moebius_> and it was references on ubuntuguide.com (I know, also not official)
<moebius_> er, referenced
<wasabi> I dunno what this guy offers that we don't, other than a prepackaged Sun.
<wasabi> Which isn't THAT hard to do yourself.
<moebius_> but most of the official java stuff isn't in hoary
<moebius_> which I gather his packages are available for
<wasabi> true
<moebius_> although I'm not sure since I can't get into the repositories
<moebius_> but if they are down I guess I can try apt pinning
<wasabi> Heh. THis is that project run by that guy who said we should package sUn's jdk.
<wasabi> and tried to creatively ignore the license issues.
<moebius_> isn't there an official 1.5.0 package?
<wasabi> For Sun?
<wasabi> No.
<moebius_> at least, something I read about in backports
<wasabi> Those guys are also creatively ignoring the license.
<moebius_> well, semi-official I should say
<wasabi> ie not "official
<moebius_> that's the fun thing about ubuntu, like debian
<moebius_> the levels of "officialness"
<moebius_> not to knock it since I understand the issues behind it
<moebius_> but it makes the symantecs annoying sometimes
<wasabi> Whatcha mean? The fact that there are third parties?
<wasabi> There will always be third parties.
<moebius_> I mean regarding how some are official ubuntu supported
<moebius_> and some are ubuntu packaged but not supported
<moebius_> and some are packaged but restricted and unsupported
<wasabi> Hmm. I can download Windows software packaged in .exe's from download.com
<wasabi> Those aren't supported by MS. ;)
<moebius_> I understand the whole issues
<moebius_> it just sometimes makes it annoying when you're trying to talk about what is an "official" ubuntu package
<wasabi> It's official if you can find it in archive.ubuntu.com
<wasabi> It's supported if you can find it in main.
<jbailey> g'm Jerry
<wasabi> mornin
<moebius_> like how Debian has non-free stuff on servers but they carefully explain how it is there strictly as a convenience and should in no way be misconstrued to be a part of the Debian project proper, etc
<moebius_> apt-get -t breezy install eclipse-platform
<moebius_> here goes...
<wasabi> I mihg tnot recommend you do that. ;)
<wasabi> I don't know what other things it will pull in.
<wasabi> Maybe libc or something crazy
<moebius_> hmm
<moebius_> good point.
<wasabi> if anything, you can recompile it.
<moebius_> is apt-source up to snuff nowadays?
<wasabi> always has been
<wasabi> err
<wasabi> apt-source? dunno
<wasabi> apt-get source yes!
<moebius_> hmm I guess that's it
<moebius_> it's been a good while since I used Debian
<moebius_> there was a lot of working going on to try to make source installs as easy as binary installs
<jbailey> I think apt-get -b source ...  will download and build it for you.
<jbailey> If you do a wrapper around gcc you can do ccache, tweak options, etc.
<jbailey> Just have to be a bit careful then when doing an update, since with the md5sum mismatch, apt might attempt to get the pure version from the archive again.
<moebius_> well I have breezy pinned to 10
<moebius_> so as far as I gather it shouldn't pull in anything from breezy unless I tell it to explicitly
#ubuntu-java 2005-07-20
<kbrooks> hELLO.
<kbrooks> Hello*
<kbrooks> Well, here's the reason why we joined.
<kbrooks> I bbl
<jbailey> Hm? =)
<kbrooks> breakfast
<kbrooks> mgalvin, explain?
<mgalvin> kbrooks, sure
<mgalvin> hey guys, so...
<mgalvin> we were discussing how people should be instructed to install java on ubuntu...
<mgalvin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<mgalvin> now gcj/gij can also be installed automatically by some apps, eclipse for now
<mgalvin> er, for one example
<jbailey> Right, automatic dependancy since gij is the VM of choice
<mgalvin> i raised a concern about the two(jre/gij) interfering with each other as in my experience i have seen them collide many time and seen a bunch of java apps get confused
<mgalvin> ant for one
<mgalvin> so i guess the real question is, do you guys know if they can in fact co-exists peacefully, or do you guys have a recommened best way of dealing with this
<mgalvin> since obviously some people will also want suns jre/sdk b/c of the security manager issue
<jbailey> Well, and also complete API. =)
<mgalvin> yea that is always nice too ;)
<jbailey> We haven't done exhaustive tests.  Usually the binary VMs like blackdown have you install a wrapper that points /usr/bin/java and all of them.
<jbailey> It winds up conflicting against java-gcj-compat
<jbailey> that ought to remove any hints to ant and friends that they want to use gij instead.
<mgalvin> so removing java-gcj-compat could possibly allow them to co-exists?
<mgalvin> what other things dep on java-gcj-compat that might be affected? er am i misunderstanding?
<jbailey> Well, you should also have something that provides java-virtual-machine so that new pointers for /usr/bin/java and friends exists
<jbailey> Nothing should only have a dependancy on java-gcj-compat
<jbailey> It should always be that | java-virtual-machine
<jbailey> That way we specify a default, and it can always be overridden by something else.
<kbrooks> so
<kbrooks> any solution yet?
<mgalvin> ok, either way we still need to do more extensive testing to see how they affect each other
<mgalvin> if we switch java-virtual-machine, would eclipse in universe still work
<kbrooks> get back to #ubuntu-doc with a solution.
<mgalvin> k
<jbailey> It ought to, I beleive.
<jbailey> The trick is that Java apps in Ubuntu are built with two passes.
<jbailey> The first of which is just a standard Java compile.
<jbailey> the second of which takes that and compiles it to a native binary
<jbailey> The idea is that you can always fall back to pure Java if you want.
<kbrooks> okay
<mgalvin> thats why i love ubuntu so much, you guys actually think about what your doing
<jbailey> We try. =)
<kbrooks> Yup, we try.
<jbailey> Although we're a bit light on the Java team.  If you want to get involved, we'd love to have you.
* mgalvin shakes head in disgust at fedora
<kbrooks> Well.
<mgalvin> its starting to feel pretty cozy in here :)
<kbrooks> I'd be glad to get involved
<kbrooks> and deal with hoary.
<mgalvin> maybe i will hang around more
<jbailey> Well, ther's not alot left to be done with Hoary.
<jbailey> We're already in the first stage of freeze for breezy.
<kbrooks> jbailey, Uh. i know hoary is frozen
<mgalvin> i am a java programmer by trade after all
<kbrooks> but i would like java installation to be made easier newbies
<jbailey> kbrooks: Cool.  Anything you can do with documentation would be great.  But our Java story there isn't very strong.
<kbrooks> seeing as the recommended method for Java installation is #1, at wiki.ubuntu.Com/Java
<kbrooks> and that seems...harder.
<kbrooks> by definition.
<jbailey> what I'd especially like is more eyes on the Breezy java situation so that we come out the door with a really good clean story.
<kbrooks> jbailey, Maybe.
<jbailey> But to some degree, we'll still inherit clean up work does in Hoary.
<kbrooks> jbailey, i guess i can help with breezy too.
* mgalvin has his magnifying glass on breezy
<kbrooks> heh
<jbailey> Are you guys already Ubuntu members?
<jbailey>  / MOTUs?
<mgalvin> kbrooks, so it seems the solution is to properly utilize java-virtual-machine
<mgalvin> i am an ubuntu member
<kbrooks> mgalvin, OK
<kbrooks> er, "ubuntu member" meaning?
<mgalvin> not an MOTU yet...
<mgalvin> kbrooks, you can become an ubuntu member but making significant contributions to ubuntu
<mgalvin> you can find more about the process on the wiki
<jbailey> It's the first step to getting upload rights for packages and such.
<jbailey> I want to make sure that we properly record contributions and stuff that you do here so that when it comes time for you to apply that we don't have to try and remember.
<kbrooks> Me?
<kbrooks> Did you just say me?
<jbailey> If you're interested, yes.
<kbrooks> jbailey, Look at the Ubuntu Java wiki page please.
<kbrooks> Is  reducing the methods from 7 to 3 a "significant contribution"?
<jbailey> kbrooks: no, it's something you build up over time.
<kbrooks> Ah.
<kbrooks> OK
<kbrooks> Count me in.
<jbailey> Nice!
<kbrooks> My name is Kyle Brooks. just whois me
<jbailey> kbrooks: Will you make a wikipage for yourself?
<kbrooks> detailing what?
<jbailey> Your name, what you're interested in, what you've done.
<kbrooks> okay then.
<jbailey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//JeffBailey
<jbailey> is mine.
<jbailey> I need to update it
<jbailey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OliverGrawert is ogra's
<kbrooks> I will have to copy the style of your page. Fine with you?
<jbailey> Oh, sure. =)
<kbrooks> OK
<kbrooks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<kbrooks> Look.
<wasabi_> Why?
<kbrooks> It doesn't suck now.
<mgalvin> is it meant only for hoary
<kbrooks> .....
<kbrooks> Let me check.
<wasabi_> ya'll realize the only legally acceptable way is "quick sun jdk install"
<mgalvin> shouldn't we start putting in the breezy related stuff we discussed (gij)
<kbrooks> No.
<kbrooks> It's too early to do so.
<mgalvin> ok
<kbrooks> wasabi_, Why?
<mgalvin> iirc isn't the only technically legal way, to d/l the jre directly from sun
<wasabi_> Yes. Correct.
<wasabi_> Which is why java-package is in existance.
#ubuntu-java 2005-07-23
<kbrooks> updated the java page
<kbrooks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<wasabi_> Who runs backports anyways?
<doko> kbrooks: well, this page should mention gcj for breezy as a viable free alternative
<kbrooks> doko: ok
<doko> (and java-gcj-compat-dev)
<wasabi_> doko, I was a bit curious if there is any canonical policy for promoting people to download Sun's VM from some third party source.
<wasabi_> Since it is technically breaking the copyright.
<doko> wasabi_: we don't have one. I usually point people to the blackdown debs
<wasabi_> Well,blackdown is authorized to do that.
<wasabi_> backports I assume is not.
#ubuntu-java 2006-07-21
<moacyr> Hi!!
* #ubuntu-java  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
#ubuntu-java 2007-07-16
<JamesA> Is there a Sun jdk 1.4.2 package available or do I need to build it myself using java-package?
#ubuntu-java 2007-07-17
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
<liox> to install JDK of the repository or manual?
<liox> manual in which directory I must install?
<liox> somebody can help me?
<vil> you should be able to install JDK by
<vil> apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<liox> vil: ok tanks
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
#ubuntu-java 2007-07-18
* #ubuntu-java  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
<jamesstansell> it's great to see the 6.0u2 version hitting the gutsy repos
#ubuntu-java 2007-07-19
<martyrnc> hello
<martyrnc> I am new to ubuntu , looking for java for support room cant find it am I just overlooking it or what.
#ubuntu-java 2007-07-20
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
<lachlan> hello?
<lachlan> bummer no one is ever anywhere these days ay
#ubuntu-java 2007-07-21
<Pepinitos> java?
<^Albe^> hi to all, i need an help
<^Albe^> till yesterday i used a java app without problem, today doesn't start
<^Albe^> appears the spash-screen, and after a grey windows
<^Albe^> any help for try to solve the problem?
<^Albe^> i have tryed to reinstall the sun-java6 package removing the old one and deleting the /etc/java folder
<^Albe^> and reinstalling the java-sun6 from the ubuntu official repo (only official present in my config)
<^Albe^> any help is appreciated
<^Albe^> solved, was a beryl prob
#ubuntu-java 2008-07-15
<slytherin> is there any argument for/against using javahelper for packaging java apps/libs?
#ubuntu-java 2008-07-16
<malick> hey
<malick> is this IRC alive
<malick> :-D
<malick> I have java/mysql/tomcat/ubuntu/eclipse related question
<slytherin> malick: which oen exactly?
<malick> well I'm trying to setup a tomcat5.5 server I have installed a mySQL database locally named it metware installed tomcat5.5 I've placed the  mysql-connector-java-5.0.5-bin.jar in /usr/local/tomcat/common/lib upgraded eclipse to version3.4 installed J2ee and webtools and tried to install the tomcat server in eclipse
<slytherin> malick: Ordinarily this is not the right channel to discuss this issue. But since theer isn't much traffic right now, go ahead, tell me your exact problem
<malick> In eclipse I try to start the Server with File -> New -> Server -> Server -> Next -> and use this info Server host name: localhost server type: Tomcat5.5 Server Server runtime environment: Apache Tomcat v5.5 If I Finish I have this ﻿Tomcat v5.5 Server at localhost state stopped  and the server info says Tomcat admin port: 8005 HTTP: 8180 AJP: 8009 But I need to chance the server.xml so it links to the MySQL database and access this db with username 
<malick> but ok so each time I'm starting a server in eclipse the sever.xml file is created in workspace/Servers/Tomcat v5.5 Server at localhost/
<slytherin> malick: Is it created or is it just a copy of teh one in tomcat dir?
<malick> this server.xml file needs for example: <!-- Global JNDI resources -->	  <GlobalNamingResources> <Resource name="jdbc/metware" auth="Container" type="javax.sql.DataSource"driverClassName="com.mysql.jdbc.Driver"          		  maxActive="100" maxIdle="30" maxWait="10000" sername="juser" password="verysecret"
<malick>                           url="jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/mydatabase"/> </GlobalNamingResources>
<malick> it is created and not a copy of the one in the tomcat dir
<malick> this is a problem because eclipse says
<malick> javax.naming.NameNotFoundException: Name UserDatabase is not bound in this Context SEVERE: Catalina.start:
<malick> LifecycleException:  No UserDatabase component found under key UserDatabase ...................
<malick> its using the server.xml in the created and not the server.xml I need I cannot mannually chance the server.xml file
<slytherin> malick: Well, as of now I don't have setup similar to yours. It is best to ask on eclipse forum as this doesn't look anything Ubuntu specific.
#ubuntu-java 2008-07-17
<ethana2> ok, I'm having trouble just getting java working to display web pages
<ethana2> i installed sun jre6 with apt
<ethana2> ....and firefox isn't seeing it
 * ethana2 installs openjdk-6-jre
<ethana2> got it, sweet
<persia> Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in a few minutes
<slytherin> dalibor: there?
<dalibor> slytherin: yes!
<slytherin> dalibor: your presence is requested in #ubuntu-meeting
<dalibor> thanks for the reminder, just camer in from outside
#ubuntu-java 2008-07-19
<nealmcb> I don't see advice on amd64 and java at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - e.g. it seems that sun doesn't support the plugin on amd64 - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/sun-java/+bug/104512  what is the best alternative?
<nealmcb> (on hardy)
<jmarsden> I'm having an issue getting iriverter to build under pbuilder (in Ubuntu 8.0.4 x86) ... looks like a dependency issue.  Can anyone help?
<jmarsden> I'm seeing:    The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jmarsden>   pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: libswt3.2-gtk-java which is a virtual package.
<isabit> Hi, is anyone here once tried compiling Java VM?
<isabit> I'm confornted with some compiling issue with jdk7 that server vm conflicts with client vm in compileing all.
#ubuntu-java 2009-07-14
<Edu> olá
#ubuntu-java 2009-07-15
<AnAnt> Hello, why isn't ant sync'ed/merged from Debian ?
<AnAnt> doko: Hello !
#ubuntu-java 2009-07-16
<ttx> hm. Missed missing time.
<ttx> s/missing/meeting/
#ubuntu-java 2009-07-17
<maxb> ttx: Hello. Do you know of any Debian documentation that I can reference when filing a bug on a Debian package requesting they change Build-Depends from default-jdk-builddep to default-jdk because they do not build any -gcj packages?
<maxb> I have asked debian-java@ but no one has replied conclusively
<ttx> maxb: let me see
<maxb> I have been unable to find anything other than wiki.ubuntu.com documentation on what the intended difference between default-jdk and default-jdk-builddep is.
<ttx> there was a debian metabug filed by doko explaining this
<ttx> I just need to find it :)
<maxb> aha
<maxb> Unless I fail to drive the BTS right, it's not on java-common :-/
<ttx> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=526273
<ubottu> Debian bug 526273 in c3p0 "c3p0: removal of java-gcj-compat" [Important,Closed]
<ttx> "default-jdk-builddep should be used if the package builds
<ttx> native code built with gcj."
<ttx> that's hardly a policy document, but all I've seen so far on the subject were recommendations from doko
<ttx> also there was a ubuntu-devel-announce post explaining the default-java stuff
<ttx> but that's Ubuntu policy, not a good rationale for a Debian bug.
<ttx> maxb: ^
<maxb> Alright. At least it's a statement by the uploader of Debian's java-common, so I guess that's official enough
<maxb> thanks
<ttx> maxb: you're welcome
<drubin> Hi I have a quick question, Is there a reason when we package the ia32-java-6-sun we don't have a sym link to the  sudo ln -s ../java-6-sun/lib/ lib
<drubin> I have a meeting now, But just thought I would ask before reporting a bug.
#ubuntu-java 2010-07-19
<ghostlines> anyone know some popular irc channels
<ghostlines> sorry some popular java channels?
#ubuntu-java 2010-07-20
<josephseraos> is there a java programmer here?
<josephseraos> who could help me, please
#ubuntu-java 2010-07-21
<juli_> Hi. Could someone please review a new package felix-osgi-obr required for NetBeans 6.9 packages. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/felix-osgi-obr. Thanks
#ubuntu-java 2010-07-23
<chughgaurav_> I am Java intermediate learner , can I contribute  ?
<chughgaurav_> Nicke : I am a Java learner , can I contribute ?
<chughgaurav_> ma10 :: I am a Java learner , can I contribute ?
<chughgaurav_> ma10 : I am a Java learner , can I contribute ?
#ubuntu-java 2011-07-20
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<sdhasu> !staff
<ubot2> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<sdhasu> !ops
<sdhasu> !ops
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<sdhasu> !staff
<ubot2> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<sdhasu> !staff
<sdhasu> !
<sdhasu> Hierarchical File System
<sdhasu> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<royalclass> why can't i join the ##java channel o.O
#ubuntu-java 2012-07-16
<scupper> hi
<scupper> could anyone help me creating a recursive function which takes values from a cache ???
<larrikin> any life ?
<larrikin> I'm wondering which configuration file would accept additional cmdline options that would then have an effect on the jvm started via icedtea.. I just thought packagers would be the people to know rather than coders..
<larrikin> I'm interested in -XX:+UseLargePages and others mainly related to GC .. if it goes in jvm.cfg, I'd want an example..
#ubuntu-java 2012-07-17
<tommyblackburn13> #nicksetup
#ubuntu-java 2018-07-22
<H7R> Hi all !
<H7R> o/
<H7R> why can I go into ##java channel ?
<H7R> can't*
#ubuntu-java 2020-07-14
<kalyan> hello
